# Gta v



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 17, 2013)

So who's getting it/already got it? 

I will pick it up in the next month or so but feeling very underwhelmed by games in general at the moment. All reviews seem to point to it being the second coming so I am sure I will enjoy it when I finally do decide to pick it up.


----------



## quantumtheif (Sep 17, 2013)

Already pre ordered it. Its supposed to be the largest GTA ever. Games have been in a slump, and I hope this one can jumpstart the industry.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cow tipping is awesome. That is all.


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 18, 2013)

Cow tipping? Wow hadn't heard about that lol. Those crazy developers lol.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2013)

Mine turned up this morning.
Apparently Amazon thought that the way to guarantee delivery on launch day was to not post it until the afternoon of launch day.....

That's ok, though as their website *says* that it was shipped on Saturday, so I should be happy with that.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh man I've done so much stuff but don't want to ruin anything for you guys. All I can say is that it blows gta 4 out of the water on all levels.


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 19, 2013)

Well to quote Family Guy. "Im a big fat phoney!" lol. I caved and bought it today because I happened to go out and pass a Game.

About 30 mins in and very impressed with the look of the game and the sound quality. Very very polished .


----------

